# Forza 4 hidden vehicle



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

My son has just informed me of this 'hidden' vehicle on the new Forza 4.
Hope it's not a repost.
http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/Forza4_AMG_Transport_Warthog/


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha, epic


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

shame it's on autovista only!

how fun would driving it be :lol:


----------

